# Portlet 2 Fragen



## execute (3. Jul 2012)

Hallo, ich versuche mich schon seit einigen Tagen an meinem ersten eigenen Portlet.
Hier habe ich jedoch 2 Fragen, bei denen mir hoffentlich jemand helfen kann. 

Ich möchte euch jetzt auch nicht mit unnötig Code zuballern. Hier nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus dem Controller. 

```
String jspPage="";
    public void doView(RenderRequest renderRequest,
			RenderResponse renderResponse) throws IOException, PortletException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
    	if(jspPage=="")
    	{
    		 PortletContext context = getPortletContext();

    		   PortletRequestDispatcher dispatcher
    		   = context.getRequestDispatcher( "/view.jsp" );
    		   dispatcher.include( renderRequest, renderResponse ); 
    		
    	
    
    	
            super.doView(renderRequest, renderResponse);
	  
    	}
```

Frage 1: Wenn ich in meinem Browser nun ein F5 drücke, müsste doch die Variable jspPage wieder auf "" gehen und somit die view.jsp aufgerufen werden oder?
Das geht aber nicht. Er bleibt bei mir einfach auf der letzten gezeigten Seite und refrehst die jsp nicht, weiß jemand weshalb? =)


Frage 2: Diese Frage ist ein bisschen doof zu stellen, aber ich versuche es mal. Bei mir wird der Code von der View.jsp auch in allen anderen Jsps angezeigt. Bsp. In der View Jsp steht nur ein <p> hallo </p>, so erscheint in jeder anderen jsp auch dieses <p>hallo </p>.

Der Auslöser des Problems ist


```
<init-param>
    <name>view-jsp</name>
    <value>/view.jsp</value>
</init-param>
```
von der portlet.xml


Lösche ich die Zeilen jedoch, erhalte ich immer wieder die Fehlermeldung

19:26:05,846 ERROR [MVCPortlet:361] null is not a valid include


Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen, schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## z-mon (3. Jul 2012)

Hallo execute,

meiner Ansicht nach ist deine Variable _jspPage_ eine Klassenvariable. Wenn du nach deinem refresh etwas anderes als bisher erwartest, solltest du vor _super.doView(renderRequest, renderResponse)_ deine Variable wieder auf einen Leerstring setzen.

Gruß


----------



## execute (3. Jul 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, leider lag es nicht daran. 
Es will einfach nicht refreshen:bahnhof:

Was ist denn die beste Variante um zwischen den Jsps zu navigieren? Gibt es überhaupt Alternativen zur Speicherung des Jsp-Namens in einem String?


----------

